
(German) Niklaus Wirth – a pioneer of computer science turns 85 - sohkamyung
https://www.heise.de/developer/meldung/Niklaus-Wirth-ein-Pionier-der-Informatik-wird-85-4308817.html
======
tralarpa
My personal hero, at least when it comes to computer science. Always insisting
on methodical rigour and practical applicability at the same time. So many
computer scientists have been influenced by his work.

Check his homepage (and the ETH pages) for free books on programming
(algorithms and data structures) and programming languages!

------
drallison
I like the fact that the German article was posted natively to HN and not
automatically flagged and/or deleted. It shows that HN has a global reach. And
for the terminally unskilled, there is always Google translate.

------
drallison
I am happy to count him as a friend. His work and thinking has always been
inspirational--a great teacher, an excellent mentor, and an insightful
researcher.

------
chj
His work is definitely worth a careful study.

------
cafard
Thank you for posting this.

